# obedience training in long beach ca?



## SWCC50 (Jun 21, 2009)

anyone know any good trainers in long beach cali.. wife is prego now, and need puppy better trained and well behaved for when the non fur baby arrives thank you.


----------



## MikeB06 (Mar 12, 2006)

That is an excellent idea before he baby comes. You minght find info on line on other things to teach your dog after the baby comes. 

If your looking for a group class I would call your local city Parks and Rec office. I am sure someone is teaching public group classes. 

Also you should find trainers cards in many vets, pet stores, groomers etc. 

I teach only private in home and am to further north of you in Santa Clarita (Valencia) by Magic Mountain off the I-5 freeway. I travel south only to the San Fernando Valley/Burbank/Glendale area. 

You may be able to find a trainer by searching Google for Dog Trainer in Long Beach. Many people find me that way in my area. 

Hope you find someone.


----------

